# Good Times Ahead!



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Just sayin' 
Mike


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

OK! Get on with the show. Open your ShopNotes and you'll stay busy.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

"OK! Get on with the show. Open your ShopNotes and you'll stay busy."

Ha ha…I have their DVD!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Get jiggee


----------

